# Buzzard Day, Hinckley, Ohio



## Treikayan (Mar 17, 2006)

*It's the biggest day of year for rabid buzzard watchers*


*By SHELLY GUERRA* 
Staff Writer
*
March 15*
The Cleveland Metroparks guarantee they will be back today — just ask the "Official Buzzard Spotter," Cleveland Metroparks Chief Naturalist Bob Hinkle. 
Hinkle, a true early bird, arrived at his post at the Buzzard Roost at Hinckley Reservation this morning before the sun was up. 

"There is no doubt they will be back, but we really never know what time. One year they didn't come until 6 p.m.," he said. "I think the leap year threw them off a little that year." 

On average, the buzzards seem to make their appearance between 8 a.m. and 9 a.m. every March 15 to officially ring in spring. 

"It is a weighty task. I'm like the mayor of Punxsutawney, except with buzzards," Hinkle said, laughing. 

He assumed his position after a two-year "apprenticeship" with the former official buzzard spotter, Metroparks Ranger Capt. Roger Lutz. Hinkle, who has been a naturalist with the Metroparks for 19 years, was asked to take over Lutz's binoculars when he retired last year. 

Hinkle said a big misconception about these large birds is that they are dangerous and will swoop down to carry away animals and small children. 
"I suggest to people that unless they are lying 'smooshed' on the road somewhere, the buzzards won't come down to get them," he said. 
The buzzards, or turkey vultures, are actually creatures that stay away from danger. Hinkle said they like the rock ledges in Hinckley because they nest on the ground, where there is little threat from raccoons or other predators. 
Hinkle said a buzzard group from a town in Florida called him last week to inform him their buzzard celebration was in full swing. The town celebrates the beginning of spring when the birds leave the area. Hinkle said those buzzards, plus a few from other gulf states and buzzards in Tennessee, were most likely to be welcomed in Hinckley today. 

But those who celebrate the return of the buzzards have often come from further away than the buzzards themselves. People from Michigan, Pennsylvania, Texas, Alaska, Germany and Canada have been reported to have made visits to Hinckley to welcome the buzzards. And of course, most of them want to take home a souvenir. 

Ruth Fitzgibbon, owner of Creative Screenworks on West 130th Street, is a person who can supply some official buzzard paraphernalia. She carries an entire line of merchandise so that she can fill requests from locals as well as buzzard enthusiasts from other parts of the country and world. 

She has T-shirts, hats, pins, mugs, patches, aprons and tote bags for sale — all adorned with the official buzzard emblem designed by cartoonist Al Capp. The official sketch has been used since 1958. 

Fitzgibbon's shop is especially busy during the few weeks prior to Buzzard Sunday. She counts on printing at least 500 T-shirts each year to supplement her existing stock of souvenirs. 

"Every year I get calls from people wanting buzzard merchandise," Fitzgibbon said. "A lot of school teachers tie this in (to lessons) with other birds that return in their area." 

Fitzgibbon has been in charge of the Buzzard Day artwork for the Hinckley Chamber of Commerce for 10 years. She donates most of the items that are for sale. 

"It's just a great thing for our small community," she said. 

The buzzard merchandise, along with other items from area crafters, can be found at Hinckley Elementary School. The day starts at 7 a.m. with an all-you-can-eat pancake and sausage breakfast hosted by the Hinckley Chamber of Commerce. 

Tickets are $5 for adults and $3 for children. The breakfast is served until 2:30 p.m.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 17, 2006)

Even though a keen ornithologist myself, it never ceases to amaze me of how far people will travel to see a particular bird.  It's nice to know that there are still folk who are interested in wildlife, which gives some hope that all species will not become extinct.

And to think that not long ago other people in some far away place have seen the self same birds!


----------

